# πρωτόκολλο & αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

Για να καταλάβουμε από πού ξεκίνησε τη διαδρομή της η λέξη: *πρωτόκολλο* λεγόταν το πρώτο φύλλο από τα συγκολλημένα φύλλα παπύρου που συγκροτούσαν έναν κυλινδρικό πάπυρο. Τα φύλλα αυτά λέγονται _κολλήματα_. Το πρωτόκολλο (το πρώτο φύλλο, το πρώτο «κόλλημα») το κρατούσαν για να γράφουν στοιχεία του παπύρου (επίσημη επικύρωση, χρονολογία κατασκευής, περιεχόμενα). Βρήκα την παρακάτω περιγραφή πολύ ζουμερή (στα ελληνικά βρήκα αυτήν http://nomosophia.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/περί-γραφής/):


The basic unit of a papyrus roll was produced by laying thin strips of the pith of the triangular stalk of the papyrus plant vertically side by side on a smooth surface; a second layer was superimposed horizontally, at right angles to the lower layer. When pressed, dried and polished this became the basic papyrus writing surface, called a _kollema_ (pl. _kollemata_). Though often about 20 cm. broad, _kollemata_ do occur […] that are over one meter in breadth. The term _kollema_, meaning that which is pasted, derives from the custom of pasting side by side such individual _kollemata_ into a roll. This is done by overlapping a few centimeters of the right end of the _kollema_ on the left over the left end of the _kollema_ on the right, with the result that as one writes from left to right the writing instrument will move downward at the seam, rather than bumping into a sudden rise in the writing surface. The few overlapping centimeters at such a seam are called a _kollesis_ (pl. _kolleseis_).

A papyrus roll was rolled up with the horizontal fibres on the inside and the vertical fibres on the outside. In this way the horizontal fibres are not strained when rolled, and are stretched back out flat for reading when the roll is opened, whereas the vertical fibres on the outside are bent away from each other when rolled; if the vertical fibres had been on the inside, the rolling would have pushed them one against the other, causing some to spring loose and buckle. Since it was the protected inner surface that was used for writing, it became customary to write on the horizontal side. At the left end or beginning of the roll the first _kollema_ was attached with reversed fibre directions, in order that, when the roll side were the horizontal fibres, which were less likely to fray. 

This outside _kollema_ with reversed fibre directions was intended to protect the rest of the roll. It itself was not inscribed with the text of the document, though it later came to be used as a convenient place to record stationers’ information or something approaching a table of contents. The term protocol derives from the designation of this first _kollema_ as the _protokollon_ (Martial also mentions an _eschatokollion_). ​

Με αφετηρία αυτή τη χρήση του πρωτοκόλλου, στα λατινικά του μεσαίωνα το _protocollum_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να περιγράψει το έγγραφο στο οποίο καταγράφονταν τα πρακτικά μιας συνάντησης ή το κείμενο μιας συμφωνίας. Στα γαλλικά το _protocole_, στα αγγλικά το _protocol book_ ή _protocol register_ χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για το βιβλίο όπου καταχωρούνται / καταχωρίζονται νομικές πράξεις (κάτι σαν το σημερινό «*ευρετήριο συμβολαιογραφικών εγγράφων*»). Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το δικό μας βιβλίο πρωτοκόλλου, όπου καταχωρούνται, με αύξοντα αριθμό και ημερομηνία, τα εισερχόμενα και εξερχόμενα έγγραφα μιας υπηρεσίας, μαζί με συνοπτική περίληψη του περιεχομένου τους. Ίσως η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση γι’ αυτό είναι *register of documents*.

Έχουμε και την άλλη σημασία του πρωτοκόλλου, το σύνολο κανόνων, από το εθιμοτυπικό πρωτόκολλο μέχρι το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας δύο συσκευών, αλλά εκεί μας καλύπτει το _protocol_.

Μερικά μεταφραστικά ακόμα:

Για το *πρωτόκολλο παράδοσης και παραλαβής* μια διαδεδομένη απόδοση είναι *delivery and acceptance certificate*. 

Για τον *αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου* μια πρόχειρη δημοσκόπηση μεταξύ συναδέλφων έδειξε ότι η πιο δημοφιλής απόδοση είναι *(document) reference number* (ή *Ref. No.* για συντομία). Προτιμήθηκε από το _(document) registration number_.

Τι προτιμάτε για το _πρωτοκολλώ_ και τον _πρωτοκολλητή_;
Λέω (αλλά λέει και ο Κοραής) για το *πρωτοκολλώ*: register, record, enter in the register.
Για τον *πρωτοκολλητή*: filing clerk, register clerk, (official) recorder of documents, registrar.

Για τις σημερινές σημασίες του αγγλικού _protocol_:
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/protocol?q=protocol


*Ανακεφαλαίωση* (θα αλλάξει ανάλογα με τα δικά σας σχόλια)
πρωτόκολλο = register of documents | protocol
αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου = (document) reference number (Ref. No.), (document) registration number
πρωτόκολλο παράδοσης και παραλαβής = delivery and acceptance certificate
πρωτοκολλώ = register, record, enter in the register
πρωτοκολλητής = filing clerk, register clerk, (official) recorder of documents, registrar


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 24, 2011)

Τέλειο!

Προσοχή, όμως, γιατί στην Κύπρο (και τα κυπριακά νομικά) πρωτοκολλητής είναι ο γραμματέας δικαστηρίου! ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

Ωραίο! Και απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο πρωτοκολλητής είναι registrar, ο αρχιπρωτοκολλητής chief registrar, ο βοηθός αρχιπρωτοκολλητή, assistant chief registrar, και πάει λέγοντας.

http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&...8&q="chief+registrar"+"supreme+court"+site:cy


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 25, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο Nick! Στην έννοια το πρωτοκόλλου ως σύνολο κανόνων να συμπληρώσω και το πρωτόκολλο των κλινικών μελετών (_clinical trial protocol_) που είναι, κατά τη wiki: a document that describes the objective(s), design, methodology, statistical considerations, and organization of a clinical trial.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2015)

Βλέπω συχνά γραμμένο, από ανθρώπους που ξέρουν καλά ελληνικά, «υπ. αρ. πρωτοκόλλου» αντί για «υπ' αρ. πρωτοκόλλου» που υπέθετα εγώ ότι είναι το κανονικό (ή έστω το δεύτερο πιο κανονικό μετά το «με αρ. πρωτοκόλλου». Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε γιατί; Έκθλιψη δεν έχουμε, όπως στο υπ' ατμόν;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Μήπως είναι όντως σύντμηση (λχ «υπηρεσιακός»);


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2015)

Έκθλιψη, όπως το λες, όπως σε όλα τα «υπ’ αρ.» και «υπ’ αριθμ.».

Να τους στέλνεις εδώ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αριθμός&sin=all


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως είναι όντως σύντμηση (λχ «υπηρεσιακός»);



Καλή ιδέα, αλλά οι φράσεις είναι του τύπου «η υπ. αρ. πρωτοκόλλου αναφορά του Χ», οπότε δεν ισχύει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

...
Και γι' αυτό έχουμε νήμα, το *"υπ' αριθμ." ή "αριθμ."*, αλλά δεν ασχολείται με το ζήτημα που προέκυψε εδώ. 
Αν βγαίνει από το _υπ' αριθμό(ν)_, προφανώς η τελεία δεν δικαιολογείται.

Αμήν και πότε να γίνουν όλα αυτά «με αριθμό».


----------

